

Pre-marketing your app - coryshaw
http://mobileorchard.com/pre-marketing-your-app/

======
coryshaw
I wrote this article over at Mobile Orchard around the concept of Pre-
marketing your apps. This may be common sense but not so much common practice
stuff that's good to keep in mind while you build your app.

I'm also the guy who built the WordPress themes AppifyWP and Launchpad which
is a theme to help app developers build a "coming soon" landing page for their
apps before they launch, so yeah there's a plug for that too.

Let me know what you think! <http://launchpad.appifywp.com>

